# any one else having this problem



## dcp1256 (Oct 28, 2011)

I installed FreeBSD 8.2 on a clean 120GB harddrive. That went fine but when trying to boot the computer hangs and says 'waiting for xpt_config'. What is that? I also tried a live version of the latest FreeBSD and it does say the same thing and will not boot into the desktop from the live dvd.

New to FreeBSD but not Linux, 
Specs:
Gateway desktop
AMD Processor 0 Athlon 64 x2 duel core 5000+
AMD Processor 1 Athlon 64 x2 duel core 5000+
2.0 GB RAM
120 GB IDD HDE
NVIDIA Geforce 6150se 

anyways thanks for any help


----------



## kirillrdy (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi,

I am also relatively new to FreeBSD, but also ex gentoo and lfs linux user.
I am not sure whats your problem is, but quick googling http://freebsd.1045724.n5.nabble.co...ter-300-seconds-for-xpt-config-td3969248.html

Hope it helps,


----------

